# Smoked stuffed Mushrooms



## danj (Dec 13, 2009)

I have seen stuffed mushrooms from the oven so I gotta think you can smoke them also. Has anyone done this?


----------



## ronp (Dec 13, 2009)

Do a search for them and use Erain as part of the search, he did some awsome ones.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Dec 13, 2009)

I've stuffed white button mushrooms with extra abt filling before...they came out awesome!




just give'em a try! they're delicious! 
SOB


----------



## sumosmoke (Dec 13, 2009)

Erain did make some killer smoked portabella mushrooms. Here's the link:

Erain's stuffed mushrooms

With the holidays approaching this is definitely on my appetizer list!


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 13, 2009)

I have never smoked mushrooms but then alot of things that I have seen here that I haven't smoked yet. The key works is YET. But I like the shrooms that Erain did they looked really good too specially with the marshmellows. J/k


----------



## sumosmoke (Dec 13, 2009)

LOL Mark, I thought the same thing when I saw the initial pics "why is he topping them with marshmellows?" (for those that have not seen the link, it was mini balls of fresh mozzeralla)


----------



## chef jeff tx (Dec 14, 2009)

I smoke shrooms all the time. I toss them with EVOO and whatever seasoning blend catches my eye that day. If I'm going to stuff them I remove the stems and place them in the smoker, on the rack cap up for about 20-30 mins to allow most of the juice to drip out. I then flip them over, add the stuffing and finish them in the oven under the broiler.

If I'm smoking them as a side dish or to make a sauce or stock with, I toss as above and put them on a sheet pan with a bit of white wine and smoke for about 20 mins if a side or until they just start to shrivel up a but if for sauce or stock. I do these on a pan in order to catch all the juices to add to the sauce/stock.


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 14, 2009)

they turn out great on the smoker, here are some I did recently inspired by erain:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=83369


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 14, 2009)

I do them with my ABT's all the time. My wife can't take the heat from ABT's, so I put some of the filling in white button cap mushrooms, wrap in bacon and toss on with the ABT's. They are really, really, good!


----------

